# Buzz box back?



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Did anyone else see the add for buzzbox in the new issue of snow business? They listed a website www.buzzboxusa.com but the website doesn't really have much information. It does have a contact number (I called and left a message). Anyone know if they are back in production? Any model/msrp info? I want one!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I saw that too. Kind of interested in seeing some more info and pricing on them.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone hear back from them yet?


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Not a word!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I know a guy that has all the info on it. Shoot me an email and I'll send you his contact info. [email protected]


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, they're coming back. However it won't be tomorrow or the next day. The facility they were using back in 2006 was sold, so they're setting up new production facilities, re-staffing, making some design tweaks, etc. before they start sending them out the door. Pricing and eta's should be available soon, they're hoping to have some units in customers hands before snow flies though.


----------



## Leland Lawn (Sep 27, 2011)

I hadn't heard of this company before, but the product looks quite impressive! I'd like to know how much one of the stainless ones would set someone back! That way I can dream about it, and maybe someday get one as we grow.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have pricing and availability on the buzz boxes, if anyone is interested, please pm me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Leland Lawn;1639975 said:


> I hadn't heard of this company before,


Sure you have! you just know them by the product lines they have sold, Boss and Blizzard.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

basher;1645795 said:


> Sure you have! you just know them by the product lines they have sold, Boss and Blizzard.


Thumbs Up Right you are Basher, a smart bunch of cookies for sure! :waving:


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's the brochure for anyone interested. :waving:


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

wizardsr;1646417 said:


> Here's the brochure for anyone interested. :waving:


You'd think they could have found a lot better looking spokesperson to be on their brochure. :waving:


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

OMG, PUT ME FIRST ON THE LIST! 

I have been waiting for YEARS for this to come back. Have been checking regularly and this is the first I have come across it. Please please, send one my way.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

dfd9;1646423 said:


> You'd think they could have found a lot better looking spokesperson to be on their brochure. :waving:


Eh, ya know... Hadn't planned on a photo shoot that day, so there I am in all my glory, LOL.



maelawncare;1646424 said:


> OMG, PUT ME FIRST ON THE LIST!
> 
> I have been waiting for YEARS for this to come back. Have been checking regularly and this is the first I have come across it. Please please, send one my way.


PM on the way. :waving:


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Units due to ship late Oct. in both mild steel and Stainless. Brendan hope you're getting another shiny new one.


----------

